# 6600GT Price Comparison



## tarey_g (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are the latest graphic card prices from Nehru place Delhi. I need a new graphic card(6600 GT ).So I went to Nehru place for more info  and these were the best deals I got .


*Note:* The prices are un-negotiated so u can expect some price drop after negotiation (as we always do   )





*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Gainward 6600GT 128 GS(Golden Sample) Ultra/1960 XP(AGP)  -  8,900 /-*
*www.gainward.de/new/products/agp/ultra_1000/browser/6916_2_l.jpg     *www.gainward.de/new/products/agp/ultra_1000/browser/6916_1_l.jpg


*Description-*


> Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/1960 XP TV-DVI-DVI Golden Sample
> Engine Name 	                nVidia GeForce6600 GT
> Engine Clock Frequency 	500+MHz
> Memory Specifications                 128MB 2.0ns DDR3
> ...



*Contact-*


> Aastha Computers, 101 ,Bhandari House, 91, Nehru Place, New Delhi.
> Ph no.- 51619242 , 51395474 , 9810144955
> Mail - atulchachra@hotmail.com



*+ Golden Sample   
-  OpenGL 1.5 Support (why not 2.0 support, XFX 6600GT based card has the 2.0 support )
~  Reasonable Price   
-  One Yr Warranty  
-  950 MHz Memory Frequency   *

*A very good card and ok price but still I will not buy this card coz of the 950 Mhz memory freq and for this same price techtree has listed the GLH(Goes Like Hell -a special version of cards wherein they use higher clocked and hence higher performing components) version of the same card which has the core  clocked at 500 MHz (PCI ver. at 540 MHz) and the memory at 1050 MHz (PCI ver. at 1150 MHz) . So if anyone gets the GLH version for this price will be the best deal.

The 256 MB DDR3 version Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/1980 XP TV-DVI-DVI Golden Sample GLH is also a good choice* but i don't know about the price and availability.






*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Sapphire Toxic Radeon X700 Pro 128 PCI - 12,500/- (256 PCI for 14,800/-)*
*www.sapphiretech.com/IMAGES/x700-toxic-feature.jpg

*Description-*


> Chip/Clock Speed
> ATI RADEON X700 PRO / 425MHz
> 
> Memory Configuration
> ...



*Contact-*


> Universal Technologies
> G-4 Osian Building, 12 Nehru Place
> Ph- 51619555
> mail- amit@universalcomputers.biz



*+Superb Cooling*

*Not even thinking of buying it. . *







*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*BIG 6600GT 128 - 9724/-*

*Contact-*


> BBC
> 402 , madhuban building
> 55, Nehru Place
> ph- 30827679/78
> ...




*Was not able to find any in depth spec description, Never heard of BIG brand before so i stay away from this , price too is not so impressive.. *







*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
XFX 6600GT 128 MB DDR3 (PCI) - 10,500
XFX 6600GT 256 MB DDR3 (PCI) - 12,500
XFX 6600GT 256 MB DDR3 (AGP) - 11,500*

*www.xfxforce.com/media/product_configuration_icon/4d56cbb00469b0e3010469d8310b0001/6600_GT.jpg

*Description-*


> *Model No.______Chipset____BUS__ MEM_____E.Clock____M.Clock___MRP*
> PV-T43A-UDF7____6600GT___AGP-8X___256______500_______ 1000____11,500
> PV-T43G-NDF7____6600GT___PCI-E____128______500________1000____10,500
> PV-T43G-UDF7____6600GT___PCI-E____256______500________950  __12,500



*Contact-*


> nVIDIA EXPERIENCE CENTRE
> Nehru Place
> ph- 51618807,51618808



*- the PCI-E version is priced high
+ OpenGLâ„¢ 2.0 Optimizations and Support
+ 3 yrs warranty
+ Better cooling then other brands*

*The 256MB version having DDR3 memory priced at 11.5k is a cool deal and i am buying this card for sure , so XFX 6600GT 256 MB DDR3 (AGP) - 11,500 is my choice . 
The PCI-E version has mem clock at 950 which is a minus point for the pci-e version of this card and the price is 1000 rs more than the AGP version. The 128 mb is overpriced at 10.5 k compared to gainward cards , but xfx cards have better cooling than the other brands available and Rashi Pheripherals(RP tech) gives a cool warranty of 3 yrs on the cards. *








*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*MSI 6600GT 128 MB - 11,300*
*www.msicomputer.com/product/vga/vga_image/MS-8983-01S_2.jpg

*Contact-*


> SMC International
> B-10 & B-11, Meghdoot Building,
> 94, Nehru Place
> Ph- 011-26293001/2,26220546
> Mail- smcdel@del2.vsnl.net.in



*- Highly Priced
- Very Highly Priced
- Very very Highly Priced  *


*Definitely not buying the card...why? dude See the price tag ,    What were they thinking , u can get a XFX 6600gt with 256 MB of DDR3 ram at this price . . *







*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
Gainward 128 6600gt - 9950/- 
*www.gainward.de/new/products/agp/ultra_1000/browser/6916_1_l.jpg

XFX         128 6600 gt        - 9700/- *
*www.xfxforce.com/media/product_configuration_icon/4d56cbb00469b0e3010469d8310b0001/6600_GT.jpg

*Contact-*


> Shivalik Infotech
> 101, Red rose Buildng,
> 49-50, Nehru Place
> ph- 51395489
> mail- taurusvikram@rediffmail.com



*- Price of both cards is more than the other's were quoting for the same cards*









*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



6800nu cards were costly then the 6600GT as i enquired in Nehru place . I have seen the benchmark results between 6600gt and the 6800nu , 6600gt cards seems to be my choice, at 1024x178 with eye candy at max in many benchmarks the 6600gt scores are more or less similar to the 6800nu scores, some times even *bit* more than the 6800nu(benchmark source pcstats),

*Doom 3 @ HQ 1024x768*
6800nu    - 87.8
6600gt     - *87.9*

*Doom 3 @ HQ1600x1200*
6800nu    - *46.3*
6600gt     - 45.9

*UT2003 - Flyby: 1024x768* 
6800nu    - *335.4*
6600gt     - 305.6

*UT2003 - Flyby: 1600x1200 *
6800nu    - *187.17*
6600gt     - 177.38

*X2 The Threat :1024x768* 
6800nu    - 133.33
6600gt     - *147.94*

*X2 The Threat :1600x1200* 
6800nu    - 89.771
6600gt     - *92.239*


obviously, a 6800nu card is a good choice but the price difference is much as compared to the 6600gt based cards wrt the performance , 6800nu beats the 6600gt at even higher resolutions so for gamers who play at such resolutions the 6800nu based card is good .





I prefer to play at 1024x768  so finally i will buy either the 

*XFX 6600GT 256 MB DDR3 (AGP) - 11,500*
or the 
*Gainward PowerPack!Ultra/1980 XP(6600GT) Golden Sample Goes Like Hell - Price Unknown(tell me if u know with the shop details)*


I have not bought the card yet so pls suggest me a better deal if u know.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 1, 2005)

very informative post  good job


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 1, 2005)

Great post, but the topic should have been named as "6600GT brand comparisons" and remove the x700 from there.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 1, 2005)

leadtek  isnt available at delhi kya?
if u are gonna buy PCI-E thats wat i would recommend!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 1, 2005)

Are you sure the 256MB AGP version of XFX is DDR3 memory and not DDR memory?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 1, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> leadtek  isnt available at delhi kya?
> if u are gonna buy PCI-E thats wat i would recommend!



Ya I was also expecting some information on Leadtek...


----------



## magnet (Sep 1, 2005)

4 u .......check the poster of big and bfg(best graphics card in the world )
xcept the sticker almost the card is same......
i got it 4 9.2k in mumbai


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2005)

*@delpiero*, i have included x700 just to show how much ati cards are overpriced as compared to nvidia cards , a 6600gt performs way better than the x700 but see it is HIGHLY priced as compared to the 6600gt based cards . only someone unaware of this fact will buy this card and yes this includes the ATI fanboys. 

see the camparision  between a *6600gt *an *x700 pro* which is priced at 128 PCI - 12,500/- (256 PCI for 14,800/-)     

*www.3dnews.ru/documents/8605/DOOM3.gif

*www.3dnews.ru/documents/8605/FarCry1-2.gif

*www.3dnews.ru/documents/8605/firestarter.gif

*www.3dnews.ru/documents/8605/GM.gif





*@Ringwraith* , yes leadtek cards are good but i coudn't find any in nehru place.

*@digitized*, yes i am sure the 256MB XFX6600GT has got DDR3 memory as the 'nVIDIA Experience Center' guy showed me the box pack and it was clearly written '256MB DDR3' on it. I was also confused that weather the 256MB is DDR3 or not as i read it somewhere in the forum abt it so i insisted the shopkeeper to let me see the box of the card and all the doubts were cleared. The XFX official site has misleading info on this card (or either it is not updated) , the site shows thatthe card has DDR mem , visit the rptech website the official distributers of xfx cards in India . they have listed the specs properly. Finally as i have seen the box pack so i am sure abt this.


*@Magnet* , If the card is a BFG card then its no problem , does BIG have the 256MB DDR3 version, if yes the pls inform me abt the price and where can i get it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok I will also confirm with Rashi in Kolkata about 256MB from XFX. The price difference is not much between 128 and 256MB versions. If they give a good deal then I will surely buy that.


----------



## sahil_blues (Sep 2, 2005)

great post man.....for a novice like me it was really informative....Nehru Place is just 2 kms from my place....i would surely check the cards out.....thanx


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 3, 2005)

@sahil , when u go to nehru place , pls share the info here. can anyone tell who is the distributer of leadtek cards in India.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @sahil , when u go to nehru place , pls share the info here. can anyone tell who is the distributer of leadtek cards in India.



Ya I also wanted the same info...


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 4, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @sahil , when u go to nehru place , pls share the info here. can anyone tell who is the distributer of leadtek cards in India.



zebronics is the dealer for leadtek cards in india...check this site:
*www.zebronics.net/

 they even have their own brand (like BIG), but i suggest u buy leadtek cards from them


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 4, 2005)

this ia awesum Tarey_g....

I am planning 2 buy a graphics card....but am not not sure whether to go 4 it now or wait for a month or two till the mainstream Gfx 7x series comes out so that the prices of these 6x series will come furthur down.

I hv a 2.8 Ghz P4 on a 865GBF Intel mobo with 1 GB DDR in dual channel and currently hv a 128 MB 5600 Ultra Gfx ... so will it be OK to upgrade to a XFX 6600GT 256 MB GDDR3 (PV-T43A-UDF7) or my system will seriously pose an enormous bottleneck ?

Lastly, can ne1 plzz post the prices of the avilable Gfx cards in Kolkata ??


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 4, 2005)

pplppl ppl . the 6600gt no matter which model comes in ddr3 memory. so no point. in argueing over it. 
2. why the hell didn't u consider the x800xl.
3. for gainward cards go to mediatech.com 
4. if i were u i wouldn't recommend the xfx. go for leadtek if u can't get the gainward .or even go for gigabyte. but surely not msi. last option is xfx.
 go to *graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20050404/index.html


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> 2. why the hell didn't u consider the x800xl.



No doubt x800 xl is better than 6600 gt  but how on earth can we compare 6600gt with with the card of entirely different segment.

As i have written above the price of x700 pro *PCI - 12,500/-   (256 PCI for 14,800/-  )*  which too much   higher  as compred to the 6600gt prices in India , so what can we expect the price tag of x800 xl 20,000 or more? , this card shud be compared to the 6800gt  cards.
I will not suggest anyone to buy the overpriced ati cards , ATI shud lower the price tags on their cards if they want gamers to buy them.

I read it somewhere on a gaming site that the ati x800 xl is priced just a bit more than the 6600gt cards in US. If i were in US i wud have surely bought it.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2005)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> this ia awesum Tarey_g....
> I hv a 2.8 Ghz P4 on a 865GBF Intel mobo with 1 GB DDR in dual channel and currently hv a 128 MB 5600 Ultra Gfx ... so will it be OK to upgrade to a XFX 6600GT 256 MB GDDR3 (PV-T43A-UDF7) or my system will seriously pose an enormous bottleneck ?



lol What can I say   , ur pc config is better than mine , and i am buying 6600GT.

2.4 GHz P4
MSI 865p neo
512 MB DDR in Dual Channel
Geforce 4 Ti4200 128 MB


----------



## royal (Sep 5, 2005)

I pray 2 god almighty that good senses prevail on the XFX team 'n they bring down the price of 6600GT(256) somewhere near 10000 bucks


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> zebronics is the dealer for leadtek cards in india...check this site:
> *www.zebronics.net/
> 
> they even have their own brand (like BIG), but i suggest u buy leadtek cards from them




for how much did u get ur leadtek card?


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 9, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Ringwraith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11.5k abt a month or two ago...must be cheaper now


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 10, 2005)

right now the x800xl cost around 18k in delhi. the powercolor one.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 12, 2005)

well , 
i so far got no info abt the The *256 MB DDR3 version Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/1980 XP TV-DVI-DVI Golden Sample GLH*  so i have decided to buy the *XFX 6600GT 256 MB DDR3 (AGP)* which is available at he nVIDIA experience centre nehru place delhi .

So before going to Delhi i called at the nVIDIA experience centre to confirm the price of the xfx card (which was last time told to me as *11.5k*) . I was expecting some price drop (_as last time i visited  was 20 days ago_), but when the shop representative told me the price of the card i was shocked , they said the price was *14.5k*    (sh1t !!!!) . 

I hope this is some misunderstanding abt the price , how can a 256mb version be 5k more than the 128 mb version!!!!!1 . the 128 mb card is priced at approx 9.5k. 

damnn    

I am goin to delhi soon to buy the card , see if this info abt the updated price is corret then i will have to buy the 128mb version   .


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 12, 2005)

royal said:
			
		

> I pray 2 god almighty that good senses prevail on the XFX team 'n they bring down the price of 6600GT(256) somewhere near 10000 bucks




10000 ,bah...... they have increased the price instead of decreasing it , its now 14.5k as i was told by he nVIDIA Experience Centre ppl .


----------



## royal (Sep 12, 2005)

hey tarey_g ...

the price is correct ...

thats why I prayed that they bring down the price 

its sheer na-insaafi, if u ask me


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 13, 2005)

i enquired abt the BIG(bfg) brand card and its priced very well 8500/- for 128 mb 6600gt , most probably i'll buy that . big dosen't have a 256mb 6600gt so i will have to settle for 128mb  .


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 13, 2005)

why big when u can get leadtek for 500 bucks more.since big byte corp is also the distributor for leadtek u should theoratically get it at same place.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 13, 2005)

i know , but i have searched whole nehru place for leadtek , and there is no sign of leadtek cards


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 13, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> i know , but i have searched whole nehru place for leadtek , and there is no sign of leadtek cards



guess zebronics sells only in south india...(rather as far north as mumbai) bad luck , but i must say they are good! i get 4k 3dmarks05 on a 6600GT, which is one of the highest 6600GT scores anywhere


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 13, 2005)

i guess this is what happens initial sucess goes into ur head bbc has probably 
stopped distribution to promote its own cards.even though zebronics has had its own range for a while now the sales guy personally asked my friend to take leadtek for pcie for its bundled games.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 13, 2005)

Ya I don't get Leadtek cards in Kolkata as well. That's very bad.


----------



## KHUBBU (Sep 13, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> i enquired abt the BIG(bfg) brand card and its priced very well 8500/- for 128 mb 6600gt , most probably i'll buy that . big dosen't have a 256mb 6600gt so i will have to settle for 128mb  .




Are u sure its 8.5 K and not 9.5K ?    this is for the Agp or pcie?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its 8.5 k i asked on phone the guy there  said  8,100+tax  so i assume it to be of 8,500/- approx. for agp


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya my pref was too leadtek but no leadtek in delhi , zebronics operates in south only and i am too far from south india.


----------



## magnet (Sep 14, 2005)

damn guys.........rnt u aware i m posting here again...big card r almost equivalent to bfg cards....compare the photo  of both of them...ull hardly find any differenc4 btw both rather than the sticker


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 14, 2005)

just because a card looks alike doesnt guarantee that its same.for one bfgs oced big isnt. big just may have used bfgs design for postion of hsf. also  bbc hasnt stop distributing leadtek card. it advertised for a 3000+,foxconn mobo +LEADTEK 6200 tc with 3 yrs warranty from bbc for 13,350. so try calling the office to see if they stock leadtek cards.

delhi no. -0119313373666


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 14, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> damn guys.........rnt u aware i m posting here again...big card r almost equivalent to bfg cards....compare the photo  of both of them...ull hardly find any differenc4 btw both rather than the sticker


true they ought to be good...but AFAIK on the forums, we havent had a BIG owner posting some good benchmark/overclocking results to prove how good these cards are


----------

